# My Journal



## dreamache (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm going to link to my online journal as it's a bit more intuitive than just text, but i want to keep it on here so i can receive more feedback.

Biceps n' Forearms today!
http://bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=20&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Oct 21, 2004)

Leg day.  DEEP Squats!
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=21&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Oct 22, 2004)

Chest day - I didn't eat right at all before and it really jacked my numbers up:

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=22&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Oct 25, 2004)

Shoulders, Traps n' Neck
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=25&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Oct 26, 2004)

Legs and Bis
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=26&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Oct 27, 2004)

Chest n' Tris today - Did flat/incline barbell press with 2 giant rubberbands attached at the end of the barbells.
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=27&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Oct 29, 2004)

Back day
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=10&d=29&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Nov 1, 2004)

Shoulders & Traps.  Military barbell press 185x4
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=1&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Nov 2, 2004)

Short leg workout.  
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=2&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Nov 3, 2004)

Chest workout - 260x3, 280x1 flat barbell, my best yet!
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=3&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Nov 4, 2004)

Bis & Tris - 135x5, 145x3 on preacher, 225x5 on close-grip
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=4&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Nov 5, 2004)

Back - Deadlifts: 405x3 No Straps, No Belt!
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=5&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Nov 8, 2004)

Leg Day followed up with Abs Class, that was HARD!!!
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=8&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Nov 9, 2004)

Chest day.. 120x4 on flat db press
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=9&y=2004


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

Um why are you working out EVERY SINGLE DAY. ...


----------



## dreamache (Nov 10, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Um why are you working out EVERY SINGLE DAY. ...


i'm a computer nerd - i HAVE to get away from the computer, and I love lifting   perfect combination.

Bis / Tris
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=10&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Nov 12, 2004)

Back - Deadlifts: 405x4
http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=11&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Nov 16, 2004)

(yesterday) Legs!  Intense squats and leg presses
http://bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&y=2004&d=15

(today) Chest.  Flat Barbell 255x4... Incline Dumbbell 100x7
http://bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=11&d=16&y=2004


----------



## dreamache (Feb 14, 2005)

Back day!  Been awhile since I've posted.

http://www.bodygain.com/calender.php?uid=74&m=2&d=14&y=2005


----------

